# ...Per una persona speciale...



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2012)

QUANDO TROVI UNA PERSONA SPECIALE , TI ADDORMENTI SPERANDO DI SOGNARLA E
DI SVEGLIARTI SPERANDO DI SENTIRLA ......
SAI CHE NON LA PUOI VEDERE .......
SAI CHE E' LONTANA DAI TUOI OCCHI ,
MAGARI IN UN'ALTRA CITTA' LONTANA ,
MA NON DAI TUOI PENSIERI ...... DAL TUO CUORE .....
QUANDO TROVI UNA PERSONA SPECIALE , 
LA TUA VITA CAMBIA MA TU NON TE NE ACCORGI .......
E LENTAMENTE TI E' GIA' ENTRATA NEL CUORE ......
INCONSAPEVOLMENTE .....E' TROPPO TARDI PER TORNARE INDIETRO.
QUANDO UNA PERSONA E' SPECIALE 
TUTTO PRENDE UN COLORE DIVERSO ......
IL COLORE DEL MARE ...... IL PROFUMO DEL VENTO ......
E TU , NON PUOI FARE A MENO DI PENSARCI .....
SAI CHE NON DOVRESTI ..... SAI CHE E' UN SOGNO ,
MA HAI VOGLIA DI SOGNARE E NON TI VUOI SVEGLIARE ,
VUOI SOLO , IL COLORE DEI SUOI OCCHI , 
IL SAPORE DELLE SUE LABBRA , IL TOCCO DELLE SUE MANI ......
QUANDO UNA PERSONA E' SPECIALE , 
SEI TROPPO FELICE PER PENSARE E PER CAPIRE .....
PERCHE' E' LA TUA 
" PERSONA SPECIALE " !....................
VOLEVOAMORE


----------

